# £1,450 Steak?



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Quite brilliant piece by Jay Rayner about the latest food London fad for the rich and stupid.

https://www.theguardian.com/food/20...london-take-away-as-a-cult-nusr-et-steakhouse

"A fool and their money are easily parted." I personally find it disgusting at a time when the UK has more food banks than it has McDonalds.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:surprise: That really is crazy, but reminds me of Chris Evans on TFI Friday several a few years ago, he drank a bottle of wine with Andrew Lloyd Webber and nearly fainted when Webber told him it cost £5,000


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's not just stupid it's obscene.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Totally agree its obscene but such has always happened. Last month talking to one of my daughters who is high up and is responsible for events at Harvey Nicks really brought home that the excesses of the Tudor Monarchs and Tzars are still with us today.


She was responsible for organising an event to push an uber rare (Japanese !!!!) whisky to their top clients in the store. She told me that 20 odd potential customers were invited many from the Middle East, the store was buying a dozen bottles and everyone at the event would get a glass of this prized whisky as they would open one there.


In the phone call she said "dad guess what, I'm going to have the most expensive drink of my life tonight". She had Covid earlier in the year and still has not recovered her sense of taste that she had not fully disclosed to her employers as she is responsible for the promotion of the Stores food and drink!


Any way punch line, the glass of whisky she had was worth £6,000 a bottle was worth £160,000 and they sold every single one that night!!!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Crackers.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It makes me want to weep


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Think about the cost of a wedding these days, they seem to succumb to peer pressure and spend money that should go towards a house, no wonder so many places are happy to host these ridiculously priced wedding, 1st wedding we got married and went to the pub, 2nd wedding we got married and went back to the inlaws, in front door grab a glass and a plate and out to the garden.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I wonder if a psychologist would have an opinion on weddings. I ponder on it sometimes. Our daughter decided to splash the cash on a big do. We refused to get involved as it was, we thought, a waste of money. I did pay for her wedding dress and a nice present, but that was it. Do they think that they must justify the cost by staying together? I remember having a bad dream after Chris and I bucked the trend and opted for a register office wedding. We then fell in with family wishes for a big "do". Wished, afterwards, when we had no bedroom curtains that we had not bothered.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

a marriage lasts because of the love invested in it, not how much the wedding/honeymoon costs.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, crackers all for one day. Three of our friends daughters had very expensive weddings and all lasted exactly 22 months. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Crikey Ray! Well that blows my theory out of the water then!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We married, I in a second hand dress, Alberts dad paid for the wedding , our friends were only invited to the evening do, I knew no one other than my bridesmaids and Jim who gave me away and my Dorothy 

My existing memory 

I was to get ready at Alberts house, at the last minute his mum decided it wasn’t Ok, to late for bridesmaids to attend 

I dressed myself alone in a flat, the veil torn and I sat on the bed and cried

And the night before his mum told me you can change your mind , he doesn’t really want to marry you 

An unknown orphan I wasn’t welcome to join the family 

But later how I loved his mum and she me

As weddings go it wasn’t the best

Still 57 years this Nov , 6 kids , twelve grandkids, were still together

More than together, a close family , parents and children

Our grandkids, especially the older ones check in constantly 

We are old, but still give them a run for their money

We are still here to advise and tell them you are doing great, to listen to problems, and of course there is always gran and grandads bank

Mum and dads bank also

How mum and dads bank would have benefitted us

Ours has built extensions and much more 

How lucky are we

Sandra


----------

